# remap for better fuel economy?



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Have never had our 180 remapped, because have never felt the need for more performance out of it, but with petrol prices what they are, was wondering about remapping to improve _economy_. 
(If it improves performance too, then great, but don't really care as long as it doesn't go down).

I seem to recall some of those who've remapped for extra bhp/torque getting better mileage too? (presumably not when using the extra bhp though!) 
How much better?
Or did I dream that?


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

heard stories of people getting an extra 5 MPG even while using the extra BHP - Think thats what remapping is all about - making better use of the turbo.

I'm sure someone will come along shortly to give a full answer.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

_They say _if you drive as you normally would then a remap will give slightly better MPG.

**I have no remap**

I find it very difficult to believe that having a car which is more powerful than standard can also give you more miles per tank.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

When I had my Mk1 225 remapped, fuel consumption improved from 27 - 28 mpg to 31 mpg on average according to the DIS


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer mine is a little better but I also now run it on 97 octane. Its not a huge difference though mate and you'll be far more tempted to use the extra power and then mpg will slide.

I did it for the performance and the mpg was a bonus, not sure about the benefits of doing it if you don't want the performance


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Hark said:


> Yer mine is a little better but I also now run it on 97 octane. Its not a huge difference though mate and you'll be far more tempted to use the extra power and then mpg will slide.


Yeah, that's the issue. If there's only a marginal difference then it's working out whether the savings make up for the cost of doing it.
(I'm not _against _having a faster car - that would be a nice side effect, but just not the top priority. It's mainly my other half driving it these days anyway.)


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

ive been thinking about this also, esp with the fuel im going through i feel anything will help :!:

anyone know what a stage 1 or 2 would give in extra bhp to a 180? and where to go for it, im more into getting a good pull in 1st and 2nd rather then high range :!:

kinder like to do 0-60 in as less time as poss :wink:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

sherrie said:


> anyone know what a stage 1 or 2 would give in extra bhp to a 180? and where to go for it, im more into getting a good pull in 1st and 2nd rather then high range :!:
> 
> kinder like to do 0-60 in as less time as poss :wink:


I found plenty of threads about remapping to go faster by doing a forum search. Plus the usual suspects for tuning, e.g.:
http://www.autops.co.uk/html/software.html
http://www.pragmatik-ict.co.uk/
http://www.amdtechnik.com/products.bymodel.cfm?modelid=10
http://www.vagcheck.co.uk/vagcheck/index.htm

and the like. 
I'm less motivated by 0-60mph than 0-60quid though.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Read last night that P-Torque do economy re-mapping... It's called 'Eco-Tuning' but definitely more suited to diesel engines


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

All our maps have shown an improvement in MPG. MPG can get slightly worse when driving hard, but will improve in normal driving conditions


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> All our maps have shown an improvement in MPG.


Can you give an idea by how much? 
I realise it all depends on heaviness of right foot (!), but are we talking 1 or 2 mpg, or more like 5 or so?
Ta!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The standard map covers a wide variation in fuel quality with the provision for lower octane - hence the ignition advance tends to be limited, so as not to cause pinking and possible engine damage etc.

A remap generally allows a greater ignition advance, as it's more tuned to better quality, higher octane, fuel that you get in this country. The greater advance allows the engine to develop more power and run more efficiently. This gain is only marginal however - perhaps 1 or 2 mpg?

The main power gain is from allowing a higher turbo boost pressure. A higher turbo boost, in itself, affects mpg if you actually use it - i.e. if you accelerate by using the extra power, driving aggressively, you'll have to pay for it, as you scrub off the energy in the brakes - but it's fun :twisted:

However, at a constant high speed, where the turbo is producing a higher boost than standard, you may also gain efficiency as the effective compression ratio is higher. Higher compression ratios promote efficiency providing pre-ignition (pinking) is avoided.

You'll get the highest ignition advance and mpg with a higher octane fuel such as Shell V-Power 99 octane. Despite the extra cost it tends to pay for itself in extra mpg - at least it did when I measured it :wink: . You should gain another 1 or 2 mpg again - but it takes a while for the ECU to adapt.

Using very high octane fuel such as that BP very expensive stuff (forget what it's called - 102 octane) actually may give you lower mpg and power. The extra octane is achieved by mixing in components of significant volume but with a lower calorific value. If your ECU map allows enough advance, you may achieve better power and mpg, but if your map doesn't go that far, the lower calorific value may give you less power and mpg!

A remap will eventually pay for itself but the fun quota probably offsets that during the smile period 

I did try driving carefully to work after a remap. About 30 miles of motorway and 3 miles of urban - door to door - I got 40.3mpg at 65/70mph on the motorway in 6th gear avoiding using the brakes. That was off the DIS mpg average which can have calibration errors however. Normally I get 33 - 35mpg driving normally - less when having fun :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

SKN did once do an 'eco-tune' remap when they first aterted out which the TTshop supplied but according to them SKN stopped offering it as the gains werent that great, maybe they still have the software and could offer you something, give 'em a call and find out.

I have the AMD one-click remap and I do get better fuel economy if i drive frugally than when car was standard and i drove frugally. However, witht the extra 'fun-factor' that a remap gives and the tendancy toward a heavier foot on the accelerator, most find a remap leads to less economy!

I can get best part of 280-290 miles out of a tank of V-power driving on n.circ and around NW london being careful, and well over 300 on motorway driving.

This has probably been said before in this thread but i've not read it all so sorry of there's some repetition here.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

drjam said:


> p-torque.co.uk said:
> 
> 
> > All our maps have shown an improvement in MPG.
> ...


Hi!

Customers have reported back with improvements of +2 - 4 MPG on average


----------

